# JSF Template mit Bild



## duddits (20. Aug 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe am Turorial von Eclipse anlehnend, folgende JSF-Anwendung erstellt:
Help - Eclipse SDK

Nun wollte ich in der header.xhtml ein Bild hinzufügen.
Mein erster Ansatz sah wie folgt aus:
Im <div>-Element wollte ich ein Background-Image hinzufügen:

```
<div style="...;background-image: url(/WEB-INF/pics/jesl.png);.."></div>
```

Doch damit erhielt ich kein Bild :-(

Selbst wenn ich 
	
	
	
	





```
xmlns:h="http://java.sun.com/jsf/html"
```
 im html-Header einfüge und dann mittels 
	
	
	
	





```
<h:graphicImage id="banner" url="banner.png"/>
```
 das Image einfüge, erhalte ich ebenfalls kein Bild.

Die Anwendung ist wie folgt aufgebaut:
Es existiert eine login.xhtlm, welche das Template über ui:composition aufruft. In diesem wird ein Template aufgerufen, welches Header, Inhalt und Footer strukturiert. In diesem wird auch header.xhtml importiert.
Ich bin mittlerweile mit meinen Latein am Ende -.-


Ich hoffe ich konnte meine Problematik verständlich darstellen 


Vielen Dank schon mal und Viele Grüße


----------



## janpaet (20. Aug 2010)

Hallo duddits,
Du könntest eines der beiden Tags verwenden, das img oder das graphicImage.

```
<div>
     <img src="pics/jesl.png" />
     <h:graphicImage value="pics/jesl.png"/>
</div>
```

Die Angabe Deines Bildes ist dabei relativ zum Speicherort Deiner xthml-Seite.

Gruß Jan


----------



## maki (20. Aug 2010)

Was unter WEB-INF liegt, kann nicht direkt vom Client (Browser) erreicht werden.


----------



## duddits (20. Aug 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank! 
Der Tipp, das der der Browser alles was unter der WEB-INF liegt, war der ausschlaggebende Punkt.


----------

